# Ouverture des pieces jointes dans Safari



## mattjol (10 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

est il possible d'ouvrir directement les pieces jointes des mails dans Safari?

En effet aujourd'hui cela m'enregistre le fichier dans une fenetre de telechargement puis je clic dans cette fenêtre de telechargement qui ouvre le finder et alors je peux ouvrir le fichier 

Puis je changer cela? 

Merci beaucoup


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question de Safari, navigateur internet, et de son fonctionnement. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## Sly54 (10 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Une piste : Manu Safari / Préférences / Général, est ce que la case "ouvrir automatiquement les fichiers fiables" est cochée ? Si non, alors fais le, ça résoudra peut être ton problème


----------

